# To adopt, or not to adopt.......



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm not sure where this post should go. Feel free to move it if you want.
My husband and I were discussing the fact that, when Girly goes, it will be the first time in twenty-odd years I've not had a dog in the house. I cannot imagine what it will be like; I do not want to imagine what it will be like. The conversation has brought up an interesting point, though.
As most of you will know, I like to adopt old dogs and give them the best retirement home I can. The trouble is, at our stage in life, we will not have the money to provide massive amounts of veterinary care if it’s needed (that is, more than the routine care and the occasional medicine.) It is impossible to register a dog over seven for pet medical insurance in Australia, so we cannot rely on that. 
So, my dilemma is, sometime in the future, do we save a dog from a shelter and give it all the love we can, risking its health if it needs extensive vet care, or is it unfair to adopt, knowing I am gambling with the dog’s medical needs? 
And in case you're wondering, the thought that we do not have unlimited funds for Girly hurts, even though the vet said she wouldn't put her own dog through any extra treatment.
What are your opinions?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pilgrim*



Pilgrim123 said:


> I'm not sure where this post should go. Feel free to move it if you want.
> My husband and I were discussing the fact that, when Girly goes, it will be the first time in twenty-odd years I've not had a dog in the house. I cannot imagine what it will be like; I do not want to imagine what it will be like. The conversation has brought up an interesting point, though.
> As most of you will know, I like to adopt old dogs and give them the best retirement home I can. The trouble is, at our stage in life, we will not have the money to provide massive amounts of veterinary care if it’s needed (that is, more than the routine care and the occasional medicine.) It is impossible to register a dog over seven for pet medical insurance in Australia, so we cannot rely on that.
> So, my dilemma is, sometime in the future, do we save a dog from a shelter and give it all the love we can, risking its health if it needs extensive vet care, or is it unfair to adopt, knowing I am gambling with the dog’s medical needs?
> ...


I think so many of us are in the position you and your husband are. We are now retired and do not have unlimited funds, but if a medical emergency for one of our dogs came up, I'm sure we would pay for it somehow. If you foster a dog, I believe that most rescues pay for the medical costs. Perhaps this might be an option for you two. All the dogs we have adopted have been from 1 1/2- 2 years old, but your thought of giving a senior a home is so noble.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How about contacting your local rescue and offering to become a hospice foster? There are always dogs that cannot be adopted out for whatever reason, our permanent foster was 10 years old, blind, had bad knees and hips and lots of lumps and bumps so she was deemed unadoptable. She lived with us for 2 1/2 years, as one of our own dogs, until cancer took her. The rescue paid for all of her medical bills during the time she was with us. We adored her, she adored us and we were lucky to have her in our lives for those 2 1/2 years.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Now that is something I'd not thought about and it's well worth considering, Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I love Fostermom's suggestion. The other thing is to contact a couple different pet insurance companies and find out what their current limit is on age for insurance. Then find a dog who meets the requirement or foster until one is available. 

I think many of us will be in similar circumstances eventually and I am with you, I can't imagine my life without a dog. We all have to decide what we can live with. I will always obtain medical care for my dog, the best I can. But I do not believe in spending money I can't afford to extend the life of a dog who is suffering just so I can have an extra six months to hug him. We all have differing mindsets, I don't think there is any shame in setting a limit on heroic measures for an elderly dog who has lost quality of life. I am confident you will find a solution that makes you and your wife happy by giving the right dog a wonderful home and is still financially responsible for you too.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I am a foster team lead, and 100% agree with fostermom's post. Not only do we cover medical, but, also the cost of all the supplies needed to care for your golden. And foster homes are always in high demand!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Our last 4 dogs, including the 2 we have now were adopted. First, in 2001 there was golden retriever, Honey, who was a year to year & half old and heart worm positive. We did not know she was HW postitive when we adopted her, even told she was not. She had been one hour from being gassed at the county pound when the tiny local all breed rescue in our town snatched her up--they took 3-4 dogs every "gas day" they thought could be adopted and she was one of them. We had 3 goldens, not in the market for a 4th, but fell in love with her at first sight. Long story there. The rescue could not pay for treatment..barely could supply food for their rescues which were kept at about 4 different homes, including the one behind us. So right off the bat we were out quite a big of money for her treatment. We had her for almost 12 years and what a love bug she was. 

A few years before Honey died (we had already lost Buck, Hunter & Kaycee, we determined to adopted a "thrown away senior " dog when Honey was gone. I had donated to some rescues for a number years and couldn't no believe people turning in 10-12 year old goldens becaue they wanted "young, playful dogs" or a puppy. The worse was a pair of males turned in, a father and son ages 13 and 15. They had ALWAYS been with the family. Broke my heart (and I wanted to beat the you know what out of of the people that dumped them.

Also our old age was creeping up on us and our health was not so great and we just felt older dog would be less likely to outlive us. But when I had to make the horrible decision to let 13 year old Honey go (lymphoma) I sat there holding her, crying and told my vet she was my last dog, I could not go thru this again. This was Aug. 13, 2014 and I had lost my first dog in l956, and so many in between. He told me my heart would make that decision for me. and it did.

The end of the month we adopted a blind Great Pyrenees who h ad been abused his first 6 or so years. He was dumped on a college campus, knew no commands, didn't know how to be on a leash, was very under weight, raging ear infection, and it goes on and one. Apparently he had been crated or caged his first 6 or so years. the lady that found him is a college prof and does rescue and she had him for 15 months. Nobody wanted this poor boy. He was not mistreated or abused at her house, but she had her full time job, an 18 month baby, a hubby who worked away a lot, 3 dogs and a cat or her own, plus other rescues. So he spent most of his time shut in a room alone and he slept (according to her) in a corner up against the 2 walls despite having a doggy bed in the room. Also, she is vegan and feeds her aninmals the same way--no meat, no dairy, only food with furits, veggies and grains. He put on 5 pounds in the 15 months she had him.

Here, he had the run of the house and the yard, and in no time was sleeping sprawled out in dining room or in the living room. Patio door was dkept open and he was in and out at will, guided by the sound of the fountain by the door. In no time he learned the lay of the yard and house. On grainfree food, he put on almost 3 pounds in 3 1/2 weeks. He started wagging his tail so much we called him Shaggy Waggy. Also, once off grains his raging ear infection cleared and he was plopping that big head in our laps for ear rubs. So very sadly we onloy had him the 3 1/2 weeks and he was claimed by hemangiosarcoma. I notified the rescue ---part of agreement to let them know before hand, but due to being unable to rich her, an his suffering, I did it on my own. I just left a message telling what was going on. I got a call later saying I had done the right thing--he had suffered so much in his life and there was no need for any more. Later I got a card thanking me for not letting him suffer and sai actually thanked us for giving him the best 3 1/2 weeks of his life. He died knowing he was loved.

We adopted Moose, our Great Pyrenees, soon afterwards at age 7, and then in Fev. we adopted our golden retriever, just 5 weeks after she turned 11. She just turned 12 on the 8th of this month. We really don't know Moose's age except the vet thought he was about 3 when he came into the rescue, the couple that adopted him had him for 4 years and we have had him almost a 1 1/2 years, making him around 8- to 9 years old. He has had no medical issues at all.His only vet trips have been initial check up, and to have due claws cut.

Sophie has had some trouble--she had a seizure last Aug. that scared the dayliyhts out of us and turned out apparently to be cause by low thyroid. Is on the meds now. She injured her shoulder and was on meds a few days, and she got a nasty hot spot on her thigh. Also, one ear infection. But we have a grear vet that lets us pay over time.

However, hubby will be 72 in March, I will be 71 in June and we are on a very limited income (social security) But we do manage to buy the good grain free food for the dogs plus the turkey stew I cook for them) (we may eat a lot of tuna casserole, LOL) and keep them on the Cosequin for their joints, and of course the heart worm prevention and Moose has to have extra becaue of his size, so spend almost twice as much on his as on Sophie's.

That is my story of adoptions. we have not regretted a single one. We hace gone into debt for treatments for younger dogs who had a chance or was not a life threatening deal--KayCee had one knee operated on (luxating patella) and then 14 months later, the other knee for same thing. Hunter spent 8 days in ICU with tons of meds, blood transfusions, tests before his death. However, a few months later Fort Dodge did pay up a good portion of it since it was their ProHeart6 that caused it and his death. 

Now I don't know how much debt we could afford to go into at our ages. A lot would depend on what the problem is, what the chances were, etc. We love these two scallywags so much. but at this stage of our lives--and theirs--we will not go deeply in debt on a slim chance of cure, etc.

And we have considered the thought that if God has plans to take them to wait on us at the Bridge, perhaps we will try to be a foster to an unadoptable older dog that needs care and love it's last months or years. But that is wait and see. And if we do, we will provide as much of the medical, etc as we can from our pockets and left more in the rescue for others.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I meant to post pictures of the 4 adopted dogs. Honey is the pale golden, Sophie the red, Shaggy the blind one, Moose the one wearing the big eyed one.


----------

